# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Pixologic ZBrush 2019 Full

## minhhuong0681

Tổng quan về Pixologic ZBrush 2019
ZBrush được phát triển bởi công tyPixologic IncB, là một công cụ điêu khắc kỹ thuật số kết hợp mô hình , kết cấu và vẽ tranh 3D / 2.5D . Nó sử dụng công nghệ “pixol” độc quyền  lưu trữ thông tin ánh sáng, màu sắc, vật liệu và độ sâu cho tất cả các đối tượng trên màn hình. Sự khác biệt chính giữa ZBrush và các gói mô hình truyền thống hơn là nó gần giống với điêu khắc.



Pixologic ZBrush 2019 full ***** được sử dụng để tạo các mô hình độ phân giải cao (có thể đạt hơn 40 triệu đa giác ) để sử dụng trong phim, trò chơi và hoạt hình, bởi các công ty từ ILM và Weta Digital đến Epic Games và Electronic Arts .

Pixologic ZBrush 2019 sử dụng các mức độ phân giải động để cho phép các nhà điêu khắc thực hiện các thay đổi toàn cầu hoặc cục bộ cho các mô hình của họ. ZBrush được biết đến nhiều nhất vì có thể điêu khắc các chi tiết tần số trung bình đến cao được vẽ theo truyền thống trên bản đồ . Các chi tiết lưới kết quả sau đó có thể được xuất ra dưới dạng bản đồ thông thường được sử dụng trên phiên bản poly thấp của cùng một mô hình. Chúng cũng có thể được xuất khẩu dưới dạng bản đồ dịch chuyển, mặc dù trong trường hợp đó, phiên bản poly thấp hơn thường đòi hỏi độ phân giải cao hơn. Hoặc, sau khi hoàn thành, mô hình 3D có thể được chiếu xuống nền, trở thành hình ảnh 2.5D (theo đó các hiệu ứng tiếp theo có thể được áp dụng). Công việc sau đó có thể bắt đầu trên một mô hình 3D khác có thể được sử dụng trong cùng một cảnh. Tính năng này cho phép người dùng làm việc với các cảnh phức tạp mà không cần bộ xử lý nặng.

Tính năng mới trong Pixologic ZBrush 2019
Hỗ trợ plugin mới: Intersection Masker, ZColor và Kitco Meta
Thư mục: Lần đầu tiên được xem trước tại Hội nghị thượng đỉnh ZBrush năm ngoái, tính năng Thư mục là việc thực hiện một trong những yêu cầu tính năng phổ biến nhất từ ​​người dùng của chúng tôi. Tuy nhiên, trong ZBrush 2019, đây không chỉ là một cách để tổ chức SubTools của bạn. Một loạt các hành động có thể được thực hiện ở cấp thư mục, ảnh hưởng đến tất cả các SubTools được tìm thấy trong. Các ví dụ bao gồm thực hiện chuyển đổi 3D nhanh hoặc các thao tác Live Boolean.
Máy ảnh đa năng: Cũng được xem trước tại Hội nghị thượng đỉnh ZBrush, hệ thống camera mới này mô phỏng một máy ảnh trong thế giới thực hoàn chỉnh với các cài đặt cho Tiêu cự, Hệ số cắt và hơn thế nữa. Điều này cho phép cảnh ZBrush của bạn khớp hoàn hảo với bất kỳ ứng dụng nào khác hoặc phản chiếu một bức ảnh đã nhập (hoặc kết xuất). Nó hỗ trợ hoàn tác / làm lại các chuyển động của camera và cài đặt có thể được lưu trữ để được gọi lại ngay lập tức bất cứ lúc nào.
Kết xuất không quang học (NPR): Loạt công cụ mới này tạo ra một phong cách phác họa tái tạo cảm giác và hình vẽ 2D của bàn tay. Với khả năng thêm họa tiết chồng chéo, áp dụng kiểu giấy in tách đôi, vẽ đường viền tối xung quanh mô hình 3D hoặc áp dụng một số cài đặt sẵn, hệ thống NPR mới sẽ mở ra cả một thế giới khả năng nghệ thuật – cho dù bạn đang khái niệm , điêu khắc, hoặc chuẩn bị một kết xuất cuối cùng.
SpotLight v2.0 – Snapshot3D: SpotLight v2.0 bao gồm tất cả các tính năng ánh xạ chiếu và PolyPaint mạnh mẽ mà bạn đã quen sử dụng. Nó cũng cho phép chuyển đổi bất kỳ hình ảnh tỷ lệ xám (alpha) nào thành mô hình 3D. Các hình ảnh nguồn có thể được sửa đổi trong SpotLight hoặc thậm chí được kết hợp thông qua phép cộng hoặc phép trừ kiểu Boolean để tạo ra các hình dạng 3D phức tạp hơn nữa. Mô hình được tạo ra bởi hệ thống này có thể đóng vai trò là cơ sở để điêu khắc hoặc thậm chí được sử dụng với hệ thống Live Boolean để tạo ra các tác phẩm nghệ thuật phức tạp.
ZRemeher v3.0: Bộ công cụ độc quyền tự động ZRemeher đã là một thành phần quan trọng trong quy trình làm việc của nghệ sĩ ZBrush hiện đại. Bây giờ nó đi đến cấp độ tiếp theo với ZRemeher v3.0. Các hệ thống nâng cao có thể duy trì các cạnh nhăn và tự động phát hiện các góc bề mặt sắc nét, lý tưởng cho các mô hình cơ khí. Kết quả cũng là số lượng đa giác cuối cùng hiệu quả hơn … tất cả trong khi thực sự tăng tốc độ!
 Intersection Masker: Plugin Intersection Masker (có trong tất cả các bản cài đặt ZBrush 2019) cho phép bạn tạo mặt nạ trong đó các đảo hình học giao nhau trên SubTool đã chọn. Đó là giải pháp hoàn hảo để tạo mặt nạ phức tạp chỉ với vài cú nhấp chuột.
Download Pixologic ZBrush 2019 Full *****
NGuồn: thuanleit.com

----------

datcnc01, tapsulaptrinh

----------

